# are you allowed name change on ryanair flights



## the king (2 Jul 2009)

due to unforseen circumstances, my wife and 3 kids have had to cancel our flight to malaga. the questions i have are
1. can we try and sell the seats as a bargain to some other family
2. would we be able to change the names if we were to get a buyer for the tickets and if we were allowed,how much does it cost to get  names changed
3. or could we just get our money back. the return fligts dont begin until august the 20th.   thank you.


              the king


----------



## bond-007 (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: are you allowed name cange on ryanair flights*

The simple answer to all 3 questions is no. 

The name change fee is often far in excess of the price of new tickets. Ryanair fares are non refundable. You could trying to claim back the taxes subject to an administrative fee which happens to be the same as the taxes.


----------



## DrMoriarty (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: are you allowed name cange on ryanair flights*

1. Yes, but see 2. below.
2. Yes, €25 each ticket, each leg of the journey (i.e. €250 if there are five of you flying directly)
3. No, unless between now and your departure date Ryanair alters the flight time by more than 3 hours before or after and cannot offer an alternative flight.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: are you allowed name cange on ryanair flights*

100E as far as i know for name change.you can change the date at a fee and only refund on the taxes.call the ryanair customer service and ask for info


----------



## the king (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: are you allowed name cange on ryanair flights*

bad news, but thanks for yere replies


----------



## sam h (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: are you allowed name cange on ryanair flights*

do you have any travel insurance?  If so, you might be covered.


----------



## colm (2 Jul 2009)

*Re: are you allowed name cange on ryanair flights*

Yes €100 is correct. Easier & probobly cheaper to book another ticket.


----------



## roker (3 Jul 2009)

I know it is €125 with BMI, surprising to find Ryanair cheaper at €100


----------

